# laceration - can you code



## alices (Feb 24, 2012)

can you code/charge for a laceration repair and a dislocation reduction at the same site? it is a closed reduction of the interphalangeal phalanx and a laceration repair..thanks, alice


----------



## kak6 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes you can code both, place modifer 51 on the laceration repair.


----------



## alices (Mar 24, 2012)

*re laceration*

thank you for your help and I am sorry for the late response from me..alice


----------

